# Engine cut out at 4k rpm's



## klettn (Apr 22, 2004)

I was driving my 83' urq yesterday and as the rpm's approach 4k the engine decided to cut out. Wondering if anyone has had this problem and has a solution? I seem to remember seeing something about this on other Audi models, but I can't remember where or what to do. Any help would be great? 
Thanks
Nate


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Engine cut out at 4k rpm's (klettn)*

4000 cut out is caused by a faulty air temp sensor.
Most likely caused by one of the wires coming loose on the air temp sensor.


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

Have a look on the website in my signature and do a search, you will find plenty of references.
You have either a faulty sensor or the wiring is breaking down between the sensor and the ecu.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Engine cut out at 4k rpm's (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_4000 cut out is caused by a faulty air temp sensor.
Most likely caused by one of the wires coming loose on the air temp sensor.

The text book scenario.
Dont feel bad, it happens to every urq owner.


----------



## klettn (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Engine cut out at 4k rpm's (URQ)*

Thanks all for the advice. I am a novice to repairs to this vehicle, but am wanting to learn. I've always been able to fix what ever I'd owned. Problem is that I can't seem to locate a manual. Any suggestions? Till I find one, where is the air temp sensor or at least what am I looking for? (is it located near the front pass side @ what looks like the turbo intake?)
Thanks
Nate


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Engine cut out at 4k rpm's (klettn)*

If you look at the left of the picture( the right side of the car) notice a wire with an oarnge casing with a connection to the sensor right in back of the throttle body. 
It's located between the wide open throttle switch, and where the accelerator cable connects to the throttle body linkage.
Just behind the air adjustment screw.
In the picture the attached wire kinda makes an S shape.
These are available from blaufergnugen among others.
They are not compatible with a simular looking unit from a 5k (they have a different capacitor value)
Sorry for the blurry pic...I did't take it.
This car might look a bit different from yours as it's a European model.
Hope this helps.












_Modified by Sepp at 1:50 PM 5-13-2004_


----------



## klettn (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Engine cut out at 4k rpm's (Sepp)*

Went home last night and followed your (sepp) advice and sure enough.....one of the wires was not connected. Rewired it and no more engine cut out. Now I need to figure out why it knocks under hard acceleration (it sounds a little like my old Land Cruiser when the lifters needed adjustment) and why it doesn't seem like it is getting a constant fuel supply? 
Thanks to all who replied
Nate


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Engine cut out at 4k rpm's (klettn)*

How long ago did you last replace the oxygen sensor?
Are the fuel filters ok???
Can you hear a whistling noise under the hood(vacum leak)
Does your fuel pump make a terrible amount of noise?(maybe cutting in, and out?)
Last time it had a good tune up?
You can check your injector o rings (they like to go bad on urqs) by spraying WD40 around the area where the injectors plug into the head.
If they are leaking, the car's performance will temporarly improve with the spray.-usually with a rough running car.
These are the things I have run into so far with a urq that wasn't quite right.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Engine cut out at 4k rpm's (klettn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klettn* »_ Now I need to figure out why it knocks under hard acceleration 

What octane gas are you using???
If not using 92 or above, try that for the knocking.
These engines have solid lifters that might need adjusting as well.


----------



## klettn (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Engine cut out at 4k rpm's (Sepp)*

Sepp-
Thanks for the advice.....looks like I have a few projects for the weekend. I just got the car not too long ago so I'm not sure when the last tune up was. I'll let you know how it runs after I finish the projects.
Thanks
Nate


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Engine cut out at 4k rpm's (klettn)*

You might want to give all of the vacum lines a good inspection.
Especially the larger hoses coming off the top of the valve cover going to varoius connections.
It's your best bet to take these off the engine completely one at a time an check them real good.
Chances are that you probably have at least one vacum leak causing what might simulate fuel starvation.
As I previously mentioned if you have bad injector o-rings, that will cause less than great performance with simular running problems.
You can grab them,(the injector line) and they should'nt be loose or easily pull out of the engine. 
I had one pop out of the engine yesterday, and under hard accleration the car would act like the fuel pump was cutting out.
This was a bit dangerous becuase a bit of gas was on the engine.
If it dripped down on to the turbo, there would have been a fire.
Any other questions for the next week, IM me.
After that I'll be off line for a month.
Good luck.
The more you work on the urq, the easier it gets.

[


_Modified by Sepp at 7:00 PM 5-18-2004_


----------

